# Unofficial Update (leaked ota) 6.12.173



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

I did not see this posted on here yet so I just thought I would share the wealth for anyone who has not seen it.

Go to droidrzr.com for download link and instructions.

This is a big update and Will fix alot of things I am sure you will all find worthy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Im just weary of leaked updates via cheesecake only because I have had a bionic and it can take you off the OTA path.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

There claiming the. 774 fxz will get you roll back your kernel and all. I've been asking why it will on the razr and why our fastboot files (bionic)wont but I haven't got an answer

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> There claiming the. 774 fxz will get you roll back your kernel and all. I've been asking why it will on the razr and why our fastboot files (bionic)wont but I haven't got an answer
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


The Fastboot files for RAZR duo take you back to clean 744. I have tested it out as well as several others. I have screen shots with times to show my phone going from this leaked update back to 744, and then upgrading again to 748. If I had not been returned back to full stock worth fastboot files, I would not have been able to successfully updates via ota from 744 to 748.

The screen shots show kernel changes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

JungleKing76 said:


> The Fastboot files for RAZR duo take you back to clean 744. I have tested it out as well as several others. I have screen shots with times to show my phone going from this leaked update back to 744, and then upgrading again to 748. If I had not been returned back to full stock worth fastboot files, I would not have been able to successfully updates via ota from 744 to 748.
> 
> The screen shots show kernel changes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I realize this but my question is why? Why will this fxz let you change kernel? Our bionics fxz will not let you change kernels unless your upgrading. What makes the razr fxz different

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> I realize this but my question is why? Why will this fxz let you change kernel? Our bionics fxz will not let you change kernels unless your upgrading. What makes the razr fxz different
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Oh, I see. Well that is only a question Motorola could answer because they obviously built the phones that way ....or at least the FXZ files anyway.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

JungleKing76 said:


> Oh, I see. Well that is only a question Motorola could answer because they obviously built the phones that way ....or at least the FXZ files anyway.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


well if it works it works, lets not question it. lol









Now only if we has some CDMA ROMs


----------



## Captmilk (Jan 23, 2012)

Worked for me too, a factory reset works too (to much work to log back into everything though..lol)


----------

